# Wood and metal POTD



## cathead (Feb 27, 2022)

Some time back I made a bunch of angles for doing machine work using the rotary table for accurate results.  The angles have not had a good home
so decided to do something about it.  Some sort of box would be nice I thought.  It didn't have to be a work of art, just something to hold all the
pieces together with a cover on it and some hinges.  I made a little jig to make the hinges and experimented with that part a few days ago and
finally was able to come up with some hinges that would at least be functional.  The box was made from a piece of 3/4 birch plywood and the
sides and top were some cherry pieces and maybe even a piece of walnut.  After getting it pretty much together, it needed a hasp so went to 
work and made something that at least will work.  So, here's a couple photos of my POTD box pretty much complete.  I suppose I could sand 
on it and apply some varnish if the spirit moves me.  Till then it's fine as is, just a utilitarian generic home made box with home made hinges and
hasp, all made from scraps I had in the shop. 



In front of the box is the metal scraps I used to make the hinges and hasp, parts from an old front panel of a radio.




This is the hasp fitted so it will close securely even without installing a pin in the front.  




Here is one of the home made hinges, not perfect but good enough for it's intended purpose.  I don't use these angles often but when I do, 
I will know exactly where to find them, in the cabinet over the lathe in the box.


----------

